# hashimotos = immunocompromised?



## smelliebellie

hey guys i take a probiotic called hmf replete and i read the label stating that i should not take if i have an immunocompromised condition. is hashis considered immunocompromised?


----------



## lainey

No, you are not immunocompromised.

That describes someone who is taking drugs that specifically suppress the immune system, such as chemotherapy, certain biologics, anti rejection medications, etc.


----------



## smelliebellie

Thank u lainey


----------



## Octavia

immunocompromised can also be used to describe people with HIV. As lainey said, no...you are not immunocompromised solely due to hashi's.


----------



## CA-Lynn

Uh.....not sure about the previous answers. As I know it, immunocompromised means that you have an immune system that is impaired by either disease or treatment.

Hashimoto's is an autoimmune disease and whether you take drugs or not, your immune system is impaired.


----------



## Octavia

Lynn, you make a good point.

smelliebellie...if I recall correctly, you are a nurse by trade? What does your education/training tell you?


----------



## lainey

Immunocompromised generally refers to the body's ability to fight infection:

"im·mu·no·com·pro·mised (my-n-kmpr-mzd, -my-)
adj.~~Incapable of developing a normal immune response, usually as a result of disease, malnutrition, or immunosuppressive therapy."

http://medical-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/immunocompromised

Autoimmunity is when the immune system attacts the body itself. It does not represent the lack of immunity to disease that immunocompromised does.

This does not mean that some one with autoimmune disease is not more susceptible to illness, but they would generally have a normal immune response to illness, while someone who is immunocompromised would not.


----------



## CA-Lynn

I think that last sentence in the post above needs clarification. It reads:

"This does not mean that some one with autoimmune disease is not more susceptible to illness, but they would generally have a normal immune response to illness, while someone who is immunocompromised would not."

I believe it should read:

"Someone with an autoimmune disease *generally* is not more susceptible to viral or bacterial or fungal infections UNLESS thay are taking immunosuppressant drugs. People with some autoimmune diseases who are NOT taking immunosuppressant drugs may be more predisposed to other illnesses if the body is sufficiently run down or malnourished."


----------



## CA-Lynn

And no, I do not think anyone with either Hashi's or Graves is more susceptible to other diseases.

Do you know someone with RHEUMATOID ARTHRITIS or LUPUS? If so, and especially if they're taking a DMARD or a Biologic, ask them about immunocompromise. I take Humira [Biologic] and MTX [DMARD] and trust me when I say that I avoid germs like the plague. A one week cold for you will be a three month case of bronchitis and pneumonia for me.


----------



## Andros

smelliebellie said:


> hey guys i take a probiotic called hmf replete and i read the label stating that i should not take if i have an immunocompromised condition. is hashis considered immunocompromised?


When you take "stuff" that triggers the immune system, the antibodies are also triggered. It becomes the white hats vs the black hats sort of thing. An all out war in the body.


----------

